# Waltz no. 3, Grande Valse



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the final waltz in my first set, please let me know your thoughts.

Link!

*Edit:*
Links to the first two waltzes:
 No. 1, E major
 No. 2, C# minor


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not an expert an Waltz's but I have to say that it was really good. I'm not gonna say anything technical-wise because that would just be me sticking my foot in my mouth, but I'm gonna listen to this a few times to get myself familiar with the piece. Then I will come back to this in a few days.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't have the score in front of me. But it sounds a bit clumsy, it's like the harmony isn't going anywhere, just static somehow.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't know if it's intended or not, but your waltzes surely have subtle feeling and grace of drunk and angry blacksmith walloping the anvil with huge hammer.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Score, recording blows.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

although original, i liked your previous 2 waltzes more.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I must admit I think the themes in the other waltzes had a bit more staying power. I'd almost consider scrapping this whole piece just to keep the subordinate theme for future use. I absolutely abhor the initial theme in this piece, and developing it was a nightmare that led me to write something perhaps more stylistically similar to a scherzo.

Score attached. If nothing else, I'd like some feedback on the more technically involved passages and the subordinate theme that starts when it changes to C major.

Thanks guys. The mixed feedback is really helpful, and I must admit my piano pieces tend to have a bit of a heaviness to them, but this piece was created with the intent of blowing the other two waltzes out of the water in a sense. Thanks all.

Edit: Aramis, I promise that one of these days I'll write a sweet little waltz that never uses anything louder than mezzo-piano. And it will be titled "Angry Blacksmith Walloping the Anvil with a Huge Hammer". I think that would be pretty ironic.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> anything louder than mezzo-piano


What I said was not about loundess, not at all.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

It has some good ideas, I liked it generally, but I agree with whoever said that it's a bit heavy-handed.. (did someone say that? anyway..) And frankly, it didn't feel THAT grand.. But it's a good listen.. Good work.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Aramis said:


> What I said was not about loundess, not at all.


I'm well aware, but you did point out that it wasn't exactly a delicate piece.


----------

